# Hilfe zu Banner mit Photoshop 7.0



## wgfscorp (11. Januar 2004)

Hi 
ich wollte  fragen ob ihr irgendwelche vorschleage bzw tutorials , fuer photoshop 7.0 , habt die etwas gutes fuer einen banner sind .
Ich habe bereits en paar banner gemacht die aber nit so doll geworden sind 

siehe hier :
1.
Klick
2.
Klick 

ich hoffe ma ihr koennt mir helfen 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## XxXMasterXxX (11. Januar 2004)

jo mich würde auch interessieren wie man geile baner macht den meine sind auch net so doll


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (11. Januar 2004)

Es gibt imho keine "Wie mache ich geile Banner" - Tutorials, wie denn auch...Alles
hängt mit eurem Wissen und eurem Können zusammen, von daher kann ich euch
nur eines raten: Üben 

Zudem würd ich gerne mal die Definition eines geilen Banners näher kennenlernen,
also wer Zeit hat, ich höre.


----------



## zenga (12. Januar 2004)

tach,
 hier>
http://www.artgay.de/index.php?open=tuts
gibts nen paar Banner zur Inspiration  
und die Tutorials dort sind vielleicht auch ganz hilfreich.

zenga


----------



## zirag (12. Januar 2004)

Ein geiler Banner entsteht durch eine GUTE Idee , und eine gute Umsetzung 

Also sollte man Phantasie haben und mit PS umgehen können  

Hier mal einen den ich gemacht habe  (@ mods: soll nicht zu Showzwecken dienen  ) 







cu --ZiRaG--


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Januar 2004)

Sollte auch nur in entferntestem der Banner zu einer Diskusion führen, insbersondere einer negativen, muss dieser Beitrag leider in den "Untiefen" verschwinden. (ist nicht persönlich gemeint)

Aber ich denke wir sind alle sachlich und vernünftig - gell!


----------



## subzero (12. Januar 2004)

Also @ wgfscorp

Das soll jetzt also heißen dir gehen die Ideen aus, und wenn du welche hättest, hätteste gerne eine Anleitungen zur Verwirklichung.
Ist ja alles eigentlich kein Problem, nur du müsstest mal sagen worum es geht, in welche stilistische richtung es laufen soll.

Deine banner sehen halt so aus:
2 Effeckte zusammen patschen und Text mit Ebenestil noch drauf...

Das macht so einen Banner natürlich "nicht so doll"...
Eine Idee von mir wäre jetzt zum Beispiel ersteinmal ein gesammt Bild deiner Homepage zur erstellen (Bleistift + Papier = Skizze) wo dann ja oben dieser Banner/Header plaziert ist.
Dazu würde ich auch etwas rum surfen und schauen was andere so gemacht haben, wenn du dann soweit bist das du eine Idee has ist die Verwirklichung ein ganz anderes Thema.
Oder versteh ich das gerade ganz falsch und du möchtest eigentlich einen Werbebanner? Wenn ja, dann benutzt du schonmal die Falschen Maße...


----------



## wgfscorp (13. Januar 2004)

*Danke*

ich danke euch fuer eure antworten und ich bekomm bestimmt noch ein paar gute ideen THX


----------



## Jantz (14. Januar 2004)

Ein tipp von mir:

Benutzt möglichst keine Filter. Verscuht einfach mal freihand


----------



## julianmnich (4. November 2004)

Ich habe mir das photoshop 7.0 besorgt und will WRESTLING Banner machen!Das Programm ist Englisch!ICH HABE KEINE AHNUNG von Banner machen!Ich weiss net ma wie man ein Bild da reingrigt oder wie ein Hintergrund geht!

wäre jemand so nett und kann mir SCHRITT für SCHRITT ERKLÄREN wie ich ein Banner macht?

Ich währe euch sehr dankbar


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. November 2004)

Ist dein "Caps Lock" kaputt oder warum sind einige Worte wahllos durchgängig groß geschrieben?

Am liebsten würde ich dich ja auf das Handbuch oder einige nette deutsche Einsteigertutorials verweisen, aber du hast dir ja leider die englische Version zugelegt ...  ;-] 

Btw:
 und außerdem ist der Thread zehn Monate alt ...


----------



## Boromir (4. November 2004)

Hier mal ein Link wo verschiedene Bannerformate vorgestellt werden.
http://www.webmaster-elite.de/index.php?page=tutorials_ansicht&id=13

Boromir


----------



## julianmnich (4. November 2004)

ja is ja gut 


aber bitte bitte erklärt es mir wie ich ein Banner machen kann!Ich check da überhaupt nichs


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. November 2004)

1. An die Netiquette denken, besonders Punkt 12, danke.

2. Es gibt keine Anleitung für einen Banner. Es gibt Anleitungen für verschiedene Techniken, die man in einem Banner verbauen kann. Der erste Schritt wäre, du erstellst ein Bild mit z.B. den Standardmaßen von 400 x 96 px. Mehr kann man da nicht sagen, ehrlich nicht.


----------



## Krieter2 (31. Oktober 2005)

Es stellt sich die Frage, ob man mit einem statischen Werbebanner zufrieden ist, der mehr oder weniger nur mit einem Logo oder einer Ilustration belegt ist oder ob man einen Werbebanner bevorzugt, der dynamisch ist. 

Möchte man beispielsweise einen dynamischen Banner erzeugen indem z. B ein Männchen durchs Bild läuft, oder indem ein Text ins Bild hineinfliegt und sich anschließend in der Größe transformiert usw. benötigt man in Zweifelsfall mindestens eine Gif-Animation, die man relativ leicht mit ImageReady erstellen kann (in Photoshop integriert). 

Benötigt man jedoch aufwändigere Animationen gerät man mit ImageReady schnell an seine Grenzen und muss auf Programme wie Flash oder Switch ausweichen. 

In Flash beispielsweise kann man relativ leicht und schnell eine Figur oder ein Objekt mit dem "Motion-Tween" bzw. "Form-Tween" verändern (die Graphik muss aus Vektoren bestehen), indem man durch das Setzen sogenannter Schlüsselbilder (Keyframes) in der Zeitleiste den Anfang und das Ender der Animation definiert. Näheres erfährst Du im Tutorial Flash...

Switch ist an Flash angelehnt und läßt z. B. Text explodieren...

Wie auch immer man sich entscheiden möge. Wichtig ist, dass der User den Werbebanner bemerkt und diesen interessant findet. Letzlich soll dass dazu führen, dass er auf den Werbebanner klickt, um so auf die interessant scheinende Seite verlinkt zu werden.

Und das ist ja der ganze Sinn und Zweck eines Werbebanners.


----------

